# What would happen to all your dogs?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

On another forum that I visit (I don't know why I keep going back, I just get angry, upset and annoyed when reading the posts) a "breeder" who has 5 breeding dogs living with them, plus whatever puppies they have at the time was asked what would happen to all her dogs if say she had to be hospitalized indefinitely or passed away or if financially she was unable to care for any of her dogs anymore.

Her response was, "I am not sure". It got me thinking about what other more repsonsible/reptuable breeders would do if a situation occurred that made you unable to keep your dogs. What would you do?

No judgments, just curious.

Now I only technically have 1 dog and I do have 2 cats, my parents and siblings have offered to be their "god parents" and I even have it stated in my will that they will care for them if I am unable. But rehoming 1 dog and a couple of cats is a lot easier than rehoming 4-6 GSD's.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax goes to my friend, an obedience trainer, if anything happens to me. the boxers are DH's. If anything happens to him then I'll take care of them. If something happens to both of us...well...I never thought that far. 18y DS would try to keep them but I don't think that's reasonable for him. Great Elisabeth!! Now I have to go home and figure this out!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

all mine go to my daughters, I will never have so many they can't integrate into their homes,. I take my mom's dog if/when anything happens to her, already they had a health concern and $$ was not readily available and I called their vet with my credit card #. I am very aware of this possibility and have always played the what if and who gets who game so the girls know the plans.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I just have MinPin. If something happens to me, my parents are gonna take care of her for sure. I told this to my mom. I think you really hit a very tender and good point, also stating it in your will is admirable. If I get money in the future or after I die, I'll donate everything to the shelters. In Turkey the situation is really bad, I'm so ashamed of(((((((


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have everything set up with friends and family about what to do with my dogs if something were to happen to me.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Same here: executor of our will knows as well and we review and updately yearly.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Another thin is to ensure that your executor knows where the dog papers are and the vet has the contact.

When we travel, the kennel and uncle (executor) knows where were are and who each other are.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some are placed in the event of my death. 

However, for the sake of them all, "I must stay in good health and not die."

All health records are kept by the vet, and all important paperwork for each dog is kept in their individual binders. My people know this. They also know that I would have them put one of my dog's down if I die. I do not think it would be fair to her to put her in a shelter for a couple of days to be inhumanely euthanized. Sad, but I do not think any one would take her. 

I have done a lot of training and have titles on all of my dogs. I think that it may swing it for some of them. Big black dogs have a problem getting rehomed. 

Just because today Jason says he will take Jenna, does not mean Jason will not add Scarlet to his pack and have no room for Jenna. I think we need to make sure that we keep track of our friends and families additions. For example, my sister would have taken Dubya. Now she has a baby. Dubya is gone, but I do not think Rushie is a good choice (prey drive), and he should go back to his breeder. She says she will take Babs. Babs isn't a good match for her. Heidi is better for her, I am not yet sure about Joy. 

I hope that I have only one or two dogs when I die, because right now it is way too confusing to figure it out.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Um if I died Keys would stay with my boyfriend. Or my boyfriends dad. Or my parents.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Same as Selzer, I need to stay healthy. If something were to happen to me, i.e. wreck and died, my sister would haul my dogs off to the shelter in a heartbeat to be put down!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileySame as Selzer, I need to stay healthy. If something were to happen to me, i.e. wreck and died, my sister would haul my dogs off to the shelter in a heartbeat to be put down!


wow thats crap


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, it is!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyYes, it is!


Ill freaken take them!

lol


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Angel R., Mr. Riley is 100 lbs of gsdx or bel malx. He is wonderful with problems. Anna, would not make it without me period. And Dickens, my most stable dog has allergies and takes shots. His littermate Chris, is high maintenance and beautiful. What a beautiful offer!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I wonder if there are any that have asked that their dogs be pts by their vet if something were to happen. I am comtemplating asking my vet about this.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyAngel R., Mr. Riley is 100 lbs of gsdx or bel malx. He is wonderful with problems. Anna, would not make it without me period. And Dickens, my most stable dog has allergies and takes shots. His littermate Chris, is high maintenance and beautiful. What a beautiful offer!


WOW. Kilo is 90 pounds. Thats the only dog I have.
If you passed, I would love to save your dogs from death.
WHat kind are dickens&chris?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Dickens and Chris and from the same litter and both look entirely different. Dickens has beautiful markings. Chris lookd to be golden with somoyed maybe. I must learn to post pics because both are beautiful dogs. I do have a new camera so soon I will.

Thanks for our offer. Hope I not checking out anytime soon! My gsdx or belmalx is my heart dog for sure.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Excuse the spelling - I am not dumb!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyDickens and Chris and from the same litter and both look entirely different. Dickens has beautiful markings. Chris lookd to be golden with somoyed maybe. I must learn to post pics because both are beautiful dogs. I do have a new camera so soon I will.
> 
> Thanks for our offer. Hope I not checking out anytime soon! My gsdx or belmalx is my heart dog for sure.


You should deff post pics!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We only have two GSDs. They would both go to my parents, together. The only other "pet" we have is a fish, never really thought about the fish..


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Judge will go back to his breeder or stay with my mom, should it be after they died....All my dogs would be PTS.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Look outside your family as well for people that could take your dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If my dogs were healthy I wouldn't put them to sleep...even donating money to a rescue so a home could be found


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If something happened to me, DH would keep Coke, my GSDs go back to the breeder (Coke is very laid back, no drive, requires very little exercise; the GSDs require a lot more and DH knows they are better off with someone else). I know someone that would probably take Kenya in a heartbeat but it's up to the breeder. If something happened to my breeder, I'd gladly take a dog or help find new homes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I guess I should answer this one too.









If anything were to happen to me, Stark would go to my Dad. He already has GSD experience and would continue with the training and work we are doing and I know he would be as involved as I am, maybe more so because he is retired and has more time.

If my Dad was unable to care for Stark then he would go back to the breeder. I love my sisters and know that he would be loved unconditionally if he lived with them, but I do not belive they would give him the physcial outlets he needs to be happy. A walk around the block does nothing for him, as all of you know.

I already told my breeder I would be more than happy to take a dog of hers if it came down to it. I am sure it wouldn't, but she knows that her dogs would live a good life with me and be doing the things they should - work, play, and be loved.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Currently I have Dazzle who would go back to her breeder/co owner/Nana. The Chi would stay with DH or go to my Mom. I should probably make written arrangements for her if something were to happen to both of us at the same time.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

At this point in time, if something happened to me, he would automatically stay with my SO. If something happened to both of us, my Mom would probably take him on, but not the BEST choice, as she has 5 dogs currently (but she has over 100 acres so it's not really space, it's just he wouldn't get much 1 on 1). I know she'd take great care of him though. My grandmother is great, and can handle a larger dog just fine (she's really close to one of my mothers newfies), so I know she'd help out with him if something were to happen (or even take him). I really have to discuss this further with my parents. :-/


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not a breeder and I'm down to just three dogs now, but this has always been a concern for me. So I pay for a $50K life insurance policy that covers in case of accidental death, and my Mom is the beneficiary. She has instructions on what to do with the dogs. Two could go back to the breeders if necessary. The old dog would stay with Mom until she needed to be put to sleep.

The life insurance policy is through my credit union and only costs me $5 a month. It will only cover for accidental death - or dismemberment and some other accidents - but that was my biggest concern. If I were to become sick and unable to care for my dogs for a while, family and friends would step in and cover for me. They know how important my dogs are to me and - just like I would do for them - they would help as needed. My Mom's dog often stays with me. She goes on trips and has had to have a couple of surgeries (eyes, etc.), and when she stepped in to take care of my sister's kids when my sister had to have a stent put in her carotid artery, I took the dog so that Mom wouldn't have to worry about him. Having a good relationship with family and friends really helps alleviate the worry about what would happen to your dogs.

Not very many breeders posted to this thread ... would be interested in hearing from more.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

A lot would depend on if it was just me or if something happened to both SO & I. We currently have 4 dogs. 
If something happened to must me then 2 would stay with SO & our DD, 1 would go to my Dad & the pup would go to a friend(he's too much for SO to deal with).
If something happened to both of us(GOD forbid!!) then 2 would go to my Dad, the pup to a friend, & DD's dog would go with her.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

if something ever happend to me..
well, I'd have to go over it first which I will do pretty quick here but Vida would go to my aunt.
If she was unable to care for her, then I would love my mom to take care of her but finacially she might not be able to.
So, if that ever happend.. I would secretly trust my ex-coworker from the daycare with her. If all else failed she would probably go back to our breeder and if not spayed, I have no doubt she would be titled and bred ( eventually...) 
Good topic though. something to actually think about.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Oh boy. The notion that I wouldn't be here for them was something I actually never even considered! Right this minute that seems shockingly irresponsible and I'm suffering from guilt that I never thought of it and panic about where they would go. 
My daughter is 13. She'd go to my sister. She is so in love with Coco that I can't imagine those 2 not being together. But my sis isn't a dog person. I know she wouldn't take either dog. My parents have a dog and they're horrible dog trainers, theirs is just awful. My brother has his hands full with kids and pets. 
O Oh. I have some thinking to do.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm morbid  If I died Bay would go to my twin sis of course, but if we were together more than likely she would go w/us  Our friend and her fiance would take her and the geckos if need be.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I honestly don't know what would happen  Freyja is all I have. I don't think I trust any of my family to be able to take care of her the way I can. 

There was a time when my sister said she would take Freyja in. However even then I thought that was a bad idea. My sister is not a dog person, she's a cat person. She also thinks that petting her once a day with her feet is attention enough. She argued that if something happened to me, Freyja would be like that last little bit of me to hold on to, and so it would be different. She(my sister) would be different. Again, I was doubtful, even then.And now that my sister has a baby, her cat (_that she has had for 18+ years_) has been extremely neglected. And cats are EASY to take care of!!! Freyja is a very people oriented, high energy, needy dog. Which I'm sure more than a few of you understand  

My mom is proving to be a more responsible, engaged pet owner than she ever was when I was growing up, however they just recently added a second GSD pup to their pack. And I just think again Freyja's 'neediness' would make a transition into that home, unfair for all involved. 

Freyja and I have never been separated for more than a few hours, since the day I picked her up from the breeder at 8 weeks. The longest being when she was spayed. I've never spent even a single night away from her. 

Knowing that *I* need to be here for her, that there is no one else, is a major stress-er, however it's also something that has kept me going. She *needs* me.

So I find myself fantasizing about the two of us dieing at the same time, in a car crash or something unexpected.  That would solve everything!

Nice topic :thumbup:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not a breeder, but Conor would go to a friend, Anja would most likely have to be PTS. She is 8 now (will be 9 in May) and is bonded only to me. Not even my DH can do anything with her, unless I'm present. She is a one person dog, and that's all there is to it. She also has an auto immune problem which isn't difficult to manage, but it does take commitment - something a new person would most likely not want to be bothered with. It's tough to think about, but we are in the process of changing our will to include the dogs, and to reflect the above.

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue GSD BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am not a breeder, but this is an issue I took care of each time a dog has joined the family. It is stipulated in my will and also made a REAL possibility by planning. My children and the certain dogs would go to the same person- a lifelong friend who is a sister to me. She is involved with our kids AND dogs. She has gone to training classes with them, takes them on trips with her, brings her dog to our home, etc. It is important to me that they have a relationship so that IF something were to happen to me they would transition as easily as possible. If I were to die the dogs would be split (one to my friend, one to my parents and one stays with the kids and husband). If we both were to die all are to go to my friend WITH the kids...though my parents would have an option on Crazy White. I have investments that I have made since I was 18 including insurance that will more than provide for the needs of all my dependents for their lives (I keep telling my husband I am worth so much more dead than alive that maybe I should have an accident  ).


----------

